# Handel's Other Oratorios



## Winterreisender

The perpetual fame of the _Messiah_ seems to have overshadowed many of the other great oratorios that Handel left behind. Many concert venues insist of performing this trusty warhorse year in year out, much to the tragic neglect of _Solomon_, _Israel in Egypt_ and countless others. So I thought a thread would be in order to rectify this deficiency...

Feel free to discuss the relative merits of Handel's other oratorios, recommend recordings, and post clips/highlights.

I will also add a poll where you can vote for your favourites. (_Messiah_ is of course disqualified). Vote for 2 or 3 if you like.


----------



## hpowders

I would recommend Jephtha as being on the level of Messiah. It is the last oratorio Handel wrote and is a fitting cap to a glorious career. Also Semele and Solomon are both extraordinary.

Choose Gardiner for any of them and you won't go wrong.


----------



## hpowders

As a matter of fact, thanks to this poll, I will play my Gardiner/Jephtha set today.

A perfect way to spend a Sunday afternoon!!!


----------



## Winterreisender

When I was starting out with Handel's oratorios, I found these two box sets immensely helpful:

John Eliot Gardiner doing Israel in Egypt, Jephtha, Saul and Solomon.








and Christopher Hogwood doing Messiah, Athalia, Esther and Resurrezione.








Solomon is probably my favourite as it contains many joyous and jubilant choruses, e.g. "From the Censer" which kicks off Act 2:


----------



## hpowders

Winterreisender said:


> When I was starting out with Handel's oratorios, I found these two box sets immensely helpful:
> 
> John Eliot Gardiner doing Israel in Egypt, Jephtha, Saul and Solomon.
> View attachment 43832
> 
> 
> and Christopher Hogwood doing Messiah, Athalia, Esther and Resurrezione.
> View attachment 43833
> 
> 
> Solomon is probably my favourite as it contains many joyous and jubilant choruses, e.g. "From the Censer" which kicks off Act 2:


"From the Censer" could have been the inspiration for Moderation of Internet Forums 250 years later!!!

All fine sets, by the way!!


----------



## Guest

At some point in the past, I have listened to Saul, Solomon, and Theodora. I can't say that any of them left any lasting impressions on me, although I should give them another listen. Can't vote here. 

But I will plug another composer whose name begins with Ha, who also wrote some nice oratorios:
Haydn - The Creation, The Seasons


----------



## steph01

Alexander's Feast is one of my favourites, and is often overlooked.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Another vote for Israel in Egypt. Though a fine work, I think Solomon goes on too long with that stuff in the middle about dividing the baby. Personally, I put Judas Maccabeeas third on my list.


----------



## Bulldog

They are all favorites, so I picked them all.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I voted other for this wonderful work and in particular this recording, which I think is the only existing recording of this oratorio:








https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000069CUU/

This Old Testament oratorio is about Nabal (whose name means fool), a wealthy mean-spirited fellow who spurns David during David's exile from the court of Saul. David plans to have revenge upon Nabal, but Nabal's wife, Abigail, pledges loyalty to the future king, so David relents. When Nabal hears about it he drops dead, leaving Abigail free to become one of David's wives, which she is more than happy to be.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

steph01 said:


> Alexander's Feast is one of my favourites, and is often overlooked.


A favourite of mine too but, as it doesn't have a religious subject, I don't think it qualifies as an oratorio.

My vote goes to "Israel in Egypt", a lovely piece which I haven't heard for too long now, an omission I will soon remedy.


----------



## ArtMusic

I voted all of them, they are masterpieces of the 18th century. Solomon, Theodora are good starting points.


----------



## cougarjuno

I think Solomon is marvelous and years ago I saw a performance of Israel in Egypt at Lincoln Center. The recording of that oratorio with Preston is quite good. Acis and Galatea is a nice, pastoral work.


----------



## Sonata

I admit to not being a Handel fan; he just doesn't speak to me, though clearly he does to others 
That said, I voted for Judas Maccabeus. It's on a Handel set that I have and I did enjoy it.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite is his last oratorio, Jephtha. A deeply felt composition!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beyond Messiah, I am not very fond of oratorio since opera is so much better to me. Some oratorios were made because the Pope would not allow opera (see quote below), and so composers got around it with oratorios. I'd rather have them as operas.

According to this article, 


> ... the first decade of the 18th century, when Pope Clement XI, alarmed by growing political conflicts that threatened the authority of the church, banned operatic performances in Rome, deeming musical theater dangerously arousing and incendiary. Handel, Alessandro Scarlatti and Antonio Caldara, among others, simply turned to the oratorio...


----------



## ArtMusic

Many of them were dramatic oratorios taking Biblical dramatic scenes from the Old Testament. But I get what you are saying. I prefer Operas too.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I admit to not being a Handel fan; he just doesn't speak to me, though clearly he does to others
> That said, I voted for Judas Maccabeus. It's on a Handel set that I have and I did enjoy it.


That one and the Athalia will do for me


----------



## DavidA

Solomon especially under McCreesh or Gardiner


----------



## DavidA

Fritz Kobus said:


> Beyond Messiah, I am not very fond of oratorio since opera is so much better to me. Some oratorios were made because the Pope would not allow opera (see quote below), and so composers got around it with oratorios. I'd rather have them as operas.
> 
> According to this article,


I doubt this applied to Handel as he wrote for an English, Protestant audience. Just that his operas were out of fashion.


----------



## SixFootScowl

DavidA said:


> I doubt this applied to Handel as he wrote for an English, Protestant audience. Just that his operas were out of fashion.


Great point considering the thread is about Handel oratorios.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> I would recommend Jephtha as being on the level of Messiah. It is the last oratorio Handel wrote and is a fitting cap to a glorious career. Also Semele and Solomon are both extraordinary.
> 
> Choose Gardiner for any of them and you won't go wrong.


I posted this three years ago. My view hasn't changed. Mr. Consistency!!!


----------



## JSBach85

It's been a long time I haven't listened to Handel Oratorios but they are my favourite vocal works of Handel, even over his operas. My vote was for Israel in Egypt but I also love Samson and Solomon. If I must specify other oratorios, I would say Joseph and his Brethren (HWV 59) and Alexander Balus (HWV 65). Regarding recordings, my favourite performers are The King's Consort and Robert King, McCreesh and The Sixteen. Some of the recordings I own:

Solomon - McCreesh









Israel in Egypt - Parrott









Alexander Balus - King









Theodora - McCreesh









Samson - The Sixteen









I will be listening them again this weekend.


----------



## ArtMusic

^Those look like and are wonderful recordings. I have listened to the McCreesh ones above.


----------



## Josquin13

For me, the choice would be between Samson, Saul, and Israel in Egypt. I like Solomon, La Resurrezione, and Theodora too. But since Samson has one of Handel's most inspired creations--"Awake the trumpets lofty sound", I'm going to choose Samson (although there may be other Handel oratorios that are more consistent overall). The recording that I enjoy is Nicholas McGegan's on Carus:

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-G-F-S...2092193&sr=8-1&keywords=samson+handel+mcgegan

Otherwise, my favorite conductors in Handel's oratorios are Paul McCreesh (Messiah, Solomon, Saul, Theodora), Rene Jacobs (Saul), John Eliot Gardiner (Israel in Egypt, Solomon, The Ways of Zion do mourn, Alexander's Feast), Marc Minkowski (La Resurrezione, & Teseo--but that's an opera), Christopher Hogwood (La Resurrezione, Messiah, Athalia), Andrew Parrott (Israel in Egypt), and Trevor Pinnock (Belshazzar).

Due to this thread, I now realize I don't know Jephtha--so I'll have to remedy that. I've also not heard Esther, Semele, Hercules, Acis and Galatea, and Judas Maccabaeus. It's amazing that after all these years of listening to Handel, there's still so much music I've yet to get to!!


----------



## Tchaikov6

Judas Maccabeus for me.


----------



## ArtMusic

Tchaikov6 said:


> Judas Maccabeus for me.


That's a very fine one, the overture/symphony is almost Romantic like.


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


> That's a very fine one, the overture/symphony is almost Romantic like.


As most of the times, spot on!:tiphat:


----------



## MusicBear88

Israel in Egypt is very different from most of the other Handel oratorios in that it is highly choral (Part II, which we often perform as Part I has ONE aria), which actually didn't go over well at the time and the next time that he performed it, he interpolated arias from his various other works to satisfy the audience's desire for florid solo writing. That being said, the depictions of the plagues are some of the most vivid word painting you'll ever hear from both the chorus and orchestra, especially the "fliessss and liccccce in all their quartersssss" with the itchily buzzing violins underneath.

My personal favorite of his, though, is Samson. A dramatic story, a cast of fairly interesting characters (for Baroque standards, at least) and both bravura and very tender writing for all parts. There aren't many recordings of the complete work, but Harry Christophers not only does the whole thing, but his cast is excellent, especially Lynda Russell, Lynne Dawson, Catherine Wyn-Rogers, and Mark Padmore.

I've actually had the good fortune to perform both of these pieces with Harry Christophers in Boston, as well as a few Messiahs, and will never forget any of them!


----------



## Star

Judas Maccabeus

'Sound an Alarm!'


----------



## SenaJurinac

Here can be seen a fine performance of Saul freom 2015 Glyndebourne Festival, Ivor Bolton conducting:

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/saul-oratorium-hndel-purves-crove-bolton-glyndebourne2015__hg1ujedic5e


----------



## josephhaydn

i like il trionfono del tempo especially part 1 13 Aria (Bellezza)- Un pensiero nemico di piace
cecilia bartoli does a really good version of it. its over the top though i can only listen to it once in awhile.


----------



## Pugg

Handel / Athalia, HWV 52 (Hogwood)
"Well dears, you all brought your beautiful instruments, all I have is my own authentic voice"
Dame Joan talking to the musicians.


----------



## Larkenfield

I'm a great fan of Jepththa-the last Oratorio he composed as he was losing his eyesight. I find great emotional upliftment and spiritual exaltation in Handel's music.

Here's a budget download by the English Chamber Orchestra that's wonderful: https://www.amazon.com/Big-Handel-Oratorio-Various-artists/dp/B00KICWEN6/ref=sr_1_1?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1513555737&sr=1-1-mp3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=handel+oratorios


----------



## SenaJurinac

Theodora from Paris:

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/theodora-hwv-68-oratorium-hndel-watson-jaroussky-christie-paris-2015__hpihjf6txlc

and Occasional Oratorio from Munich:

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/occasional-oratorio-hwv-62-oratorium-hndel-doyle-johnson-arman-munchen-2017__4ezey6jvwo2


----------



## Festus

At one time in my life I tried to collect all of Handel's oratorios and was fairly successful, although they are in record format.
I am not repeating my desire to collect all of them on CD.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Festus said:


> At one time in my life I tried to collect all of Handel's oratorios and was fairly successful, although they are in record format.
> I am not repeating my desire to collect all of them on CD.


I pretty much stick with Messiah. For other biblical oratorios I go with Mendelssohn's Elijah and Haydn's Creation.


----------



## SanAntone

I recently made playlists of all of Handel's oratorios and operas. Except for a few they were all on Spotify, and all but a few had at least two, most with more, recordings. I am making my way through them.

Fantastic body of work.


----------



## Dick Johnson

Of those that I'm familiar with, I would rank Semele and Saul first (with Messiah) but also enjoy Theodora. The voting for these on this thread is relatively more even than other voting threads - not surprising considering the high level of most of these compositions.

Semele feels very different than the others - basically an opera in oratorio form. Unlike most of the other oratorios this is definitely not on a religious theme - rather opposite actually - basically a sex romp between Jupiter and a woman - but the music is glorious: "Endless Pleasure", Where'ere you walk", "The heavenly sphere turns round" etc. The new Gardiner recording is very good.

Saul has a number of excellent recordings. My favorite is probably the McCreesh recording simply because Andreas Scholl is the best David I have ever heard - even though Handel actually cast a female Mezzo as David rather than a male counter-tenor. Harry Christopher's recording of Saul might be preferable for other aspects - but Scholl's performance keeps McCreesh at the top of my playlist. 

I wish I was more familiar with Judas Maccabeus and Jeptha - next on the list!


----------



## sstucky

I picked Israel in Egypt but here is a minority opinion: The Occasional Oratorio. It was together in a hurry, but it’s a total gas. Picking all the bits and pieces of earlier works is great fun. It’s also a fine demonstration of Handel’s genius, that he could make someone magnificent out of such material.


----------



## DavidA

I’m a great fan of Solomon.

Try the McCreesh recording.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

DavidA said:


> I'm a great fan of Solomon.
> 
> Try the McCreesh recording.


It's a magnificent oratorio, and McCreesh's set is one of my favourite recordings... of anything, not just Handel.


----------



## DavidA

Try this from Samson






Cheer you up in the morning


----------



## DavidA

DavidA said:


> Try this from Samson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer you up in the morning


Or this for something more jazzy


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> It's a magnificent oratorio, and McCreesh's set is one of my favourite recordings... of anything, not just Handel.


Case in point:


----------



## DavidA

josephhaydn said:


> i like il trionfono del tempo especially part 1 13 Aria (Bellezza)- Un pensiero nemico di piace
> cecilia bartoli does a really good version of it. its over the top though i can only listen to it once in awhile.


Yes I was listening to that last night.


----------



## DavidA

This from Jeptha to whet your appetite


----------



## DavidA

Or this from L'Allegro






The old bike show write them! The old boy shall write them!:lol:


----------



## ando

Voted: Other

Still absorbing his first beautiful oratorio, *Il trionfo del Tempo e del Disinganno*, performed here by Juiilard 415:


----------



## hammeredklavier

Winterreisender said:


> The perpetual fame of the _Messiah_ seems to have overshadowed many of the other great oratorios that Handel left behind. Many concert venues insist of performing this trusty warhorse year in year out, much to the *tragic* neglect of _Solomon_, _Israel in Egypt_ and countless others.


I don't think it (the neglect) is _really that tragic_ though. There has been some criticism of Bach's choral tendencies (ie. "Bach uses the choir gratingly in St. John's passion and the B minor mass") in favor of Handel's, but when I listen to Israel in Egypt, I wonder if the criticism is fair.


----------



## Rogerx

On top of the list those two.


----------



## MAS

My favorites after *The Messiah *are *Semele *and *Theodora*, though I’ve only even to *Solomon, *which in retrospect is pretty good, too!


----------



## Dulova Harps On

No love for Hercules?


----------



## Francasacchi

After Messiah and Israel in Egypt, it's Judas Maccabaeus all the way. It combines dramatic excitement and reflection effectively. I have a fondness for the Mackerras with the Glorious Heather Harper


----------

